# Help! Transferring to Spanish driv lic



## OliverHanson (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, can anyone advise on easiest way to apply for Sp driving licence, because the DGT website is as clear as mud and the English version seems to have been lifted off google translate. My UK licence expired in Oct and I'm based in BCN. There is no human phone number to contact at the DGT and I'm currently going mad... I can't tell if I can do it all online OR if I HAVE to go to a cita previa and if I book a cita previa for Feb NOW but with Feb being after the brexit cut-off point, would the date invalidate the application?

thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

OliverHanson said:


> Hi, can anyone advise on easiest way to apply for Sp driving licence, because the DGT website is as clear as mud and the English version seems to have been lifted off google translate. My UK licence expired in Oct and I'm based in BCN. There is no human phone number to contact at the DGT and I'm currently going mad... I can't tell if I can do it all online OR if I HAVE to go to a cita previa and if I book a cita previa for Feb NOW but with Feb being after the brexit cut-off point, would the date invalidate the application?
> 
> thanks in advance


You can't do it online, except to make teh appointment. You or your representative has to attend tráfico.

This tells you in English what you need.

https://www.learn-aprender.com/2014/12/31/do-i-have-to-exchange-my-eu-driving-licence/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The British Embassy (and the Spanish government too I think) has said that providing you have an appointment booked, it doesn't matter if the date is after the official leaving date. They know there is a backlog. Just carry the appointment confirmation slip with you in case you get stopped.


----------



## Exeter (Jan 19, 2020)

*Exchanging U.K driving Licence*

Having moved to Algarrobo Costa last October I have now successfully got my green residencia card and I am now looking to purchase a car so wish to exchange my U.K driving licence (photo card type) and have read that I need to start this process before end of this month due to Brexit. My question is as follows. What is the simplest way for me to do this as currently relying on public transport. Is there a one stop shop that will do it for me and if so how much approximately? Basically looking for the easiest route to take. I am 61 and have a clean licence not due to expire until 2027. Thanks in advance. (Anywhere Velez Malaga easy for me to get to)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Exeter said:


> Having moved to Algarrobo Costa last October I have now successfully got my green residencia card and I am now looking to purchase a car so wish to exchange my U.K driving licence (photo card type) and have read that I need to start this process before end of this month due to Brexit. My question is as follows. What is the simplest way for me to do this as currently relying on public transport. Is there a one stop shop that will do it for me and if so how much approximately? Basically looking for the easiest route to take. I am 61 and have a clean licence not due to expire until 2027. Thanks in advance. (Anywhere Velez Malaga easy for me to get to)


:welcome:

I've moved your question to a recent thread on the same topic. 

Hopefully someone local will know where you need to go though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Exeter said:


> Having moved to Algarrobo Costa last October I have now successfully got my green residencia card and I am now looking to purchase a car so wish to exchange my U.K driving licence (photo card type) and have read that I need to start this process before end of this month due to Brexit. My question is as follows. What is the simplest way for me to do this as currently relying on public transport. Is there a one stop shop that will do it for me and if so how much approximately? Basically looking for the easiest route to take. I am 61 and have a clean licence not due to expire until 2027. Thanks in advance. (Anywhere Velez Malaga easy for me to get to)


I would suggest finding a local Gestor to do it for you unless you speak reasonable Spanish and don't mind working your way around/through Spanish bureaucracy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Most _centros medicos_ that do the_ psicotécnico para el carnet de conducir _will do the whole process for you. Are you near Torrox or Málaga? Google _psicotécnico para el carnet de conducir _and add Torrox or Málaga and someplaces should come up.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"based in BCN" is that supposed to stand for Barcelona? 

To exchange your licence you need to undergo a medical, an eyesight test, and perform the reaction test so no, it's not possible to do it online and never will be.

Of itself being expired should not preclude an exchange but what you could find is that they don't give you a paper to drive with in the interim as currently you're not actually entitled to be driving in Spain.

Part of the exchange procedure, and probably where the majority of the delays emanate, is that DGT have to check with DVLA that applicants are entitled to hold the licence that they are surrendering but you can do this yourself by phoning them and asking for a Certificate of Entitlement (CoE) which costs £5 and details your entitlements, that in essence is what DGT will be doing and it may just be that handing in a CoE with an application might grease the wheels. It would be interesting to hear from anybody who tries that, it's only fiver and a phone call so little to lose! 

As an aside, having heard numerous stories of DVLA getting details wrong an particularly in respect to group A motorcycle entitlement where some have been forced to resit a test, my advice is to apply for a CoE even if you don't need it. If it's correct then all well and good but if it's wrong then you have an opportunity to do something about it.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

If you have less than 12 months left on the licence, you need to go the renewal route, rather than a swap. Took me 2 months to get through the procedure.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting thread.

Can someone explain what the route is to 'swap'?

I have 7 years left on my Uk (Eu) licence and will want to exchange it for a Spanish one when we arrive in July.

If its just a case of filling paperwork with no medical etc thats the route I will go down.


----------



## Exeter (Jan 19, 2020)

Barriej said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Can someone explain what the route is to 'swap'?
> 
> ...


You can do it in person at the Trafico office local to where you will be living. However I wanted a pain free easy option. So went to get medical done at a local "psicotécnico para el carnet de conducir" thats the medical and cost €40, they then directed me to a Gestoria just around the corner where I handed them the medical cert, copy of passport, copy residencia and a passport size photo and €95 and they will do the rest and call me when my new licence is ready to be collected....approx 3 weeks....you can request a provisional one until new card is ready. Not sure that this will still be the procedure after 31st of this month.


----------

